# Cabin Mate, Crew and Visitor



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

I am looking for a cabin mate that I spent six weeks with aboard Northern Star in 1968 when I emigrated to New Zealand. His name is Bill Roger. I was emigrating, but Bill was going home to Wellington with his girlfriend later to be his wife. I used to visit him from Auckland when on leave, but lost contact when I left the country. His parents lived in Lower Hutt.

Another person although not cabin mate or former crew was a friend of my ex wife who both lived in Sydney. My ex wife came home with me on Canberra, but visited the ship each time we were in Sydney with her friend coming home with me on Canberra's final 'line voyage' before being a full time cruise ship after her Christmas Cruise of 1972.

Our friend who lived in Sydney was Sabrina Coleman, and we lost contact in 1978 when my ex wife and I split up. Sabrina used to visit Arcadia when I joined her each time we were in Sydney. I last saw her in person in 1975, before we came back to the UK on the Australian Woman's Weekly world cruise. Sabrina has no doubt married since so impossible to trace, but she has an unusual Christian name. She had a sister called Marie who lived for a time in a suburb called Vauduce, or something like that. We lost addresses when we split up.

Also, crew wise from Canberra, is Frank Williams Welfy still out there, Roger Banbury Assistant Accommodation steward or Ron Blakely same rank or Chris Doug nursing sister. At all the Canberra reunions, none of these names have surfaced. 

David


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

David, 

I have seen a few cases recently where people have got away with what appeared to me to be murder on the grounds that they were sleep-walking. 

I hope you are not a sleep-walker. When I read this I had visions of you getting up in the middle of the night and carving this poor bloke up in your sleep thinking you were on duty.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

benjidog said:


> David,
> 
> I have seen a few cases recently where people have got away with what appeared to me to be murder on the grounds that they were sleep-walking.
> 
> I hope you are not a sleep-walker. When I read this I had visions of you getting up in the middle of the night and carving this poor bloke up in your sleep thinking you were on duty.


Nothing to carve them up with now Brian, my knives at home are too bloody blunt anyway. So no need to worry [=P] 

And anyway, only the Canberra crew I am looking for knew what we did on the deck (==D) 

David


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

By the way, my cabin mate on Northern star was Bill Rodger with a d. 

David


----------

